
3D geometry toolkit for ClojureScript - acron0
https://github.com/thi-ng/geom/
======
brudgers
Literate programming with the source code in Emacs org-mode.

Example of raw source: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/thi-
ng/geom/master/geom-ty...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/thi-
ng/geom/master/geom-types/src/bezier.org)

Shows up on Github as: [https://github.com/thi-ng/geom/blob/master/geom-
types/src/be...](https://github.com/thi-ng/geom/blob/master/geom-
types/src/bezier.org)

